# Survey /Cost of living



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can you tell me, roughly, how much does it cost to have a house surveyed please?

Also, is it possible to live no-frills and sensibly on UK state pension, currently around £128 per week before being transfered over to Cyprus and the Euro, and I suppose, losing out on the exchange rat.

Thanks,


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't help definitively with the survey part of the question - we hired a civil engineer/architect to survey the building work on a lift shaft that we were having built - he didn't produce any report, simply shouted at project managers and builders who rectified serious mistakes on concrete reinforcement rods and eventually forced them to redesign the roof which was not waterproof. He was on site five or six times. He charged a couple of hundred euros (money well spent). He mentioned to my wife that there are many houses being built where builders cut corners producing unsound buildings, so a survey is essential. He originally designed the block of apartments where we live many years ago and is the trusted 'family' architect. I would seek a similar person out that others have used successfully in the area of the house that you're interested in. 

As far as affordability goes, it really depends on your circumstances and lifestyle. If you think you'll need to travel back to the UK once in a while and have medical expenses, then it will be difficult to manage as the cost of both travel and medical care are on the rise. Bear in mind also that public transport, although improving, is non existant in places, and travelling to cheap stores and services may be difficult if you're in an expensive tourist oriented area where a state pension isn't going to stretch very far. As always, meticulous research will win the day - if you plan your relocation well and have modest expectations, then a relaxing retirement in the sun should be doable - many people have made the move successfully.

Good luck!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> <snip>
> 
> Also, is it possible to live no-frills and sensibly on UK state pension, currently around £128 per week before being transfered over to Cyprus and the Euro, and I suppose, losing out on the exchange rat.
> ...


Yes, it is possible to live out here on a UK State Pension, so long as you don't expect to go out and eat out all the time. You would like better here than you could in the UK!!

As regards losing out on the exchange rate, some big UK banks (HSBC & Lloyds) do offer international accounts where you can have both Euro and Sterling accounts and transfer money between the two. There are drawbacks but they are worth considering.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I'm afraid I can't help definitively with the survey part of the question - we hired a civil engineer/architect to survey the building work on a lift shaft that we were having built - he didn't produce any report, simply shouted at project managers and builders who rectified serious mistakes on concrete reinforcement rods and eventually forced them to redesign the roof which was not waterproof. He was on site five or six times. He charged a couple of hundred euros (money well spent). He mentioned to my wife that there are many houses being built where builders cut corners producing unsound buildings, so a survey is essential. He originally designed the block of apartments where we live many years ago and is the trusted 'family' architect. I would seek a similar person out that others have used successfully in the area of the house that you're interested in.
> 
> As far as affordability goes, it really depends on your circumstances and lifestyle. If you think you'll need to travel back to the UK once in a while and have medical expenses, then it will be difficult to manage as the cost of both travel and medical care are on the rise. Bear in mind also that public transport, although improving, is non existant in places, and travelling to cheap stores and services may be difficult if you're in an expensive tourist oriented area where a state pension isn't going to stretch very far. As always, meticulous research will win the day - if you plan your relocation well and have modest expectations, then a relaxing retirement in the sun should be doable - many people have made the move successfully.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for sound advice!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Yes, it is possible to live out here on a UK State Pension, so long as you don't expect to go out and eat out all the time. You would like better here than you could in the UK!!
> 
> As regards losing out on the exchange rate, some big UK banks (HSBC & Lloyds) do offer international accounts where you can have both Euro and Sterling accounts and transfer money between the two. There are drawbacks but they are worth considering.


Thanks for that, I am quite low-maintainance anyway!


----------

